# Gozitans snub free diabetes test opportunity



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2011)

More from Malta! 

Barely one per cent of Gozo?s population took advantage of free blood glucose level testing, highlighting the lack of knowledge about the health risks of diabetes. Only 304 people out of the Gozitan population of about 31,000 visited a pharmacy to test their blood glucose levels during the first phase of a diabetes campaign in Gozo.
?The number is deemed very low and rather disappointing considering that this is a health awareness campaign and the tests were being offered free of charge,? said pharmacist Gordon Zammit from Vivian Corporation, which organised the campaign.

http://www.timesofmalta.com/article...ns-snub-free-diabetes-test-opportunity.392242


----------



## trophywench (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm utterly amazed you can squeeze that many people onto Gozo in the first place ......


----------

